# Maiden queen rejecting stud



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi, I posted a thread a few weeks back because my 1 year old queen hadn't called for over 2 months. 
On Wednesday afternoon she finally displayed the tell tail signs of calling, she was paddling her back feet and pulling her tail to the side. Excitedly we arranged for her to go to stud last night. When she left me she was screaming her head off, but after a hot, noisy 2 hour journey (due to bad traffic) she arrived at the stud, but had apparently stopped calling. 
After phoning today, I have been told she is still showing no signs of calling and she is being aggressive towards the boy, hissing and growling (totally out of character). We can keep her there for another few days but I am really quite worried about her and want her home, but with mixed feelings because I wanted cutsie baby kittens in 9 weeks.
I have read that this can happen, but has anyone ever had this happen and what is the best thing to do? Is it likely she will start to like him given extra time, the stud owner was really understanding, saying this happens occasionally but I have a feeling that she won't warm to him.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd give her a bit longer to settle. She may feel more receptive in a day or so.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Excitedly we arranged for her to go to stud last night


Which means she should still be in the queen's quarters. When I take a girl in I wouldn't expect to try her with the stud for at least 24 hours. It's perfectly normal for them to be a bit anti at the start of their stay.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Maybe she just doesn't fancy him


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Apparently she now does fancy him lol, a mating was witnesses about 5 mins ago and she is now very happy with her new friend


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Lisac27 said:


> Apparently she now does fancy him lol, a mating was witnesses about 5 mins ago and she is now very happy with her new friend


Ah... She has morals


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

What breed do you breed?


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Matilda is my first ragdoll queen. I was given 2 adult neuters 2 years ago and fell in love with their sweet natures. I am going to pick my girl up tomorrow morning. This means she will be with the stud less than 3 days, giving her Only a day and a half of actual mating. Is this long enough for her to become pregnant or are we best leaving her another day or two? I can't drive so hubby is doing all the driving her around and he thinks Sunday morning is more convenient for us! I will try to put pics of her in the picture part of the forum. Can you tell I'm new lol


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend matings for more than three days whatsoever. You could end up with kittens who haven't been conceived several days after others in the litter & they may struggle.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Keep us updated on Matilda, looking forward to seeing pictures of her, ragdolls are gorgeous cats._


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ah, ok thanks for your reply. I am very much looking forward to seeing my girl tomorrow. No doubt I will get the silent treatment and accusing looks for a day or two, her way of saying "how dare you leave me".


----------

